

What Comes After the Mouse, Circa 1987 - krying_krab
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3953309968260107254

======
ghshephard
I'll summarize for those who don't want to actually watch the entire 17 1/2
minute video (the last six minutes of which consist of a Piano Rendition with
the word "LEAP (R)" on the screen)

    
    
       A keyboard with two keys dedicated to CMD-F, CMD-Shift-G .

------
teilo
Wow. Talk about over-engineering. This was a software problem, not a hardware
problem, solved about ten years prior to 1987 by vi:

/ search string

? search string

n to repeat

No thumbs needed.

------
krying_krab
The idea is very similar to Firefox's incremental search (and for that matter,
even more similar to Emacs C-s and C-r).

